# Aggressive Biting - PLEASE HELP!



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

My girlfriend and I just got a hedgehog two weeks ago, she is around 11 weeks old now and at first she was very calm and relaxed. We got her a huge cage, a wheel, a toilet paper roll, fresh water daily, a nice bed, and we have the food the breeder before us was using. I have read extensively about hedgehogs to prepare myself before getting Broski. The problem is, she is biting constantly and she has a perfect setup for a hedgehog, regular lighting, and the proper temperature.

So at first she would sniff, lick, and then bite which is typical for when they have a new scent. When she would bite I would blow in her face a little and/or push in a little and/or make a loud noise or a loud "no" to discourage the biting. Not only will we blow in her face and make loud noises and all, she will not let go, she latches on and tugs. I would not put her in her cage right away after biting because I knew it would reinforce her biting behavior. So we know what we should do when they bite to discourage it and I believe we have been doing it well.

The other thing is the breeder is a well known hedgehog/other exotic animal breeder that is known for raising healthy hedgehogs. And one key thing that I have noticed is that there is NO hissing involved in this, she has never hissed at us and it does not seem like a bite out of anger, I am not sure if it is curiosity but I am hoping that she will outgrow it.

So here is the problem, for the past week (half of the time that we have had her) she has been aggressively biting, she will bite us, the couch, clothing that lies around, anything. She will bite without licking, or sniffing. She literally goes straight for the bite which is weird because she is not shy around us at all. When I pick her out of her cage she instantly unballs and starts sniffing around (she typically will not bite when she is in our hands, but when she is roaming is another story). She is very comfortable with us. At first I was discouraging any time of biting on our clothing, or skin. Now I am between two decisions, whether I should continue discouraging it which is not working, or if we should try to ignore it and show her that biting is not getting her anything, because we are fairly sure she is biting to let us know she wants back in her cage. 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions or information as to whether or not she will outgrow it or not., I am sure I forgot to explain something, or put in any information so I will more than likely post/update this later on.


----------



## Baby2be (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it possible that she could be teething and just enjoys the feeling of chomping onto something since she is not exhibiting any other behaviors with it?


----------



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

It may be, but I have not heard of hedgehogs teething as they are born with all of their teeth. It may be a sign of boredom though, as it is typically when she is laying around with us. But thank you for the response! I am hoping she will outgrow it! They have been known to bite while quilling though. I do not think she is quilling yet though. Keep in mind everything I am saying is primarily from things I have read online.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

They are not born with all of their teeth, but their teething period is before they're old enough to go home.

First step is to stop viewing it as an aggressive behavior. Hedgehogs bite out of fear and defensiveness, or bite objects because they are compelled by the taste/smell. They can be less tolerant and more prone to biting while quilling, so this may be something she grows out of. Two weeks isn't very long, so give her more time to get to know you. She may perceive you as a threat even if she's not balling up or raising her quills.

The best way to break the habit is to not give her the chance to bite. Keep your fingers and exposed skin away from her face. If she does latch on, don't react. For some hedgehogs, any reaction encourages the behavior - they're getting a rise out of you. It's hard the first few times, but try to not pull away, jerk, and especially don't make a vocal response. By loudly/firmly saying 'no' it's possible that you've been enforcing it without meaning to. Handle her with a piece of fleece if necessary to keep her away from your fingers. If she manages to bite you and doesn't let go after a few seconds, try dipping her head under running water. It just takes a second, they let go on reflex. The blowing thing doesn't work at all in my experience, just makes them bite down harder if anything.


----------



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.

I do want to clarify I am not viewing it as an aggressive behavior, I understand that it is in her nature and it is a way to get to know her surroundings. What I am saying is that the biting has been more aggressive than a normal sniff-lick-bite. It is a instant latch on and she does not let go. We have been avoiding her biting us fairly well lately so I have a new question.

Should I let her bite the couch and everything else in sight? We will set her down and she will literally bite everything in sight. Lately I have been ignoring this behavior for the most part unless she begins to bite my laptop or something in which I just move her away. But the problem is she continues to bite, every time she is out and I am wondering if this behavior will die down naturally as long as I am averting her from my fingers or if there are other actions we should take.


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

cannot really explain why she's biting everything either...the only tiny suggestion I can give you comes from my experience with Unariccia.
she's quite stubborn and determined a hedgie but it was weird that she would bite my boyfriend/her daddy finger till making it bleed once and never mine, apart from a very few times when I annoy her.
then once, in bed, I was having some skin condition on my hands and, out of laziness, I spread the odorless hand-cream that the doctor prescribed to my boyfriend and when I started handling her as usual when I'm in bed with her she suddenly bit me without any pity...as if to push back her most tremendous enemy!!!
well, it was crystalline clear then, that that cream wasn't so odorless for her....still don't know what was the "repellent" but sure I stopped using it and my boyfriend chilled down coz he finally had an explanation why she was "hating" his daddy!!! :lol: eheheheh


----------



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

I can see why he would be upset about that haha! My girlfriend and I feel bad when she bites one more than the other, I do want to let everyone know since the last few days she has been much much better. She is still biting, but it is the typical sniffing, and then biting instead of the straight forward bite. I am not sure why, we have been giving her more toys and maybe she is less bored now, but she has been happier which is a good thing to see!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't ever yell at your hedgehog or blow on them. This will only make them view you as a threat and will most likely react badly to you if you did it enough. Don't react, just stay away from her face. I have 30 hedgehogs an I've only been bitten once. It's easy to avoid a bite as long as you are aware of their bite range. Like others have said she will most likely grow out of it. She is still quite young so keep that in mind. 

Be calm and don't take anything she does to offence. She may just be a mouthy baby which can happen. Give her time


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like my Lucy. she is not a mean hedgie, she just enjoys anointing anything with my scent. she literally bit my butt one time when i wasn't paying attention. if your hog is like her, she will always lick before she bites


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

i had a hedgehog that bit once and i sprayed him in the face with a water bottle lol. it worked. it was like a strong spritz spray not you know a shot of water


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

ahahahahha :lol: jerseymike, for how many times Unariccia licks her lips, I should show hundreds of her bites signs all over my hands and body by now.
fortunately she stopped doing it, even if I annoy her, she would never bite me...
I think she eventually accepted the idea to get me as mommy  ihihihihi


----------



## magheera (May 10, 2013)

Our Hedgeworth has started biting, too. We're hesitant to try the "do nothing" method because he does draw blood. Can anyone else say if the alcohol method works?


----------

